
Judge: Prenda lawyer must sell condo, liquidate assets to pay $2.5M debt - jmnicolas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/judge-prenda-lawyer-must-sell-condo-liquidate-assets-to-pay-2-5m-debt/
======
jacquesm
Oh, that's some good news. Great that this judge saw through the plan and
immediately put a stop to it. Let's hope it discourages copy cats from trying
this sort of stuff ever again.

